# Susan lanci harness



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I need some help with deciding which style Susan lanci harness to buy. I know many people like this brand. Should I go with the tinki or the step in? Do you leave it on all day or put it on just to go out? I've always had bigger dogs that used collars. Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Susan Lanci harnesses! They are pricy but so so nice! I would suggest waiting until you get your puppy and she gets a little older and closer to adult weight before you invest in a SL harness - most of the time, they are made when the order is placed and I think I've seen some sites won't accept returns on them. How old will your puppy be when you get her? How big? Do you plan on keeping her hair long? 

I have two step-in style SL harnesses for Emma and one tinki style. When I was ordering them, I liked the step-in style because it doesn't rely on a velcro closure - seems more secure to me and plus, Emma has long hair that can get caught up in the velcro which is annoying. I haven't really used the three harnesses enough yet to know which one I like best though. They are fancy and more appropriate for special occasions. For everyday, I use the Buddy Belt harness. 

These are the three SL harnesses I have for Emma: 

Lucky Puppy Couture Dog Boutique

Small Dog Harness - Susan Lanci's Tinkie's Garden Tinkie

Susan Lanci Nouveau Bow Step-In Harness

I have this one for Bailey:

Lucky Puppy Couture Dog Boutique

Regardless of which harness you choose, I would not recommend leaving it on your dog at all times. That would cause an immense amount of matting and also, I don't think it would be very safe because it can get caught up in things. I use harnesses on both my dogs just when we go outside and take them off immediately when we come home. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney is in long coat (almost a year old) and I cannot use any harness or collar on her other then when we are outside walking etc or else we get ugly matting quickly. I have a wonderful collection of them all  EXCEPT I have not tried the rolled leather one. Which will be next- I think they have one in pink from In the Company of Dogs. I am debating now just how long we can stay in long coat.. I groom her myself and to keep up with this nicely, but I have to groom her every 5 days to avoid matting and that means combing each day am and pm. She is great with it as long as I keep up and don't get any mats. So...... not sure how long we are going to be long coat.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you wanting bling or are you wanting plain Jane every day wear? Do you go out a lot? Is your dog going to be in the dirt and grass and close to the earth and get dirty? Will you put tags on it? 

I only have a harness on when we go somewhere. I reccomend darker colors for every day wear, my boys get in the grass and the dirt and leaves, they love the outdoors. I bought light colored harnesses and they have to be washed often. Tags leave marks on the light colors too.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I will keep her inside and just go for short walks with her. I'm going to keep her hair long. So is it best to go with the step in? Is it easier to put on and take off? Also has anyone tried the cuddle bed made by Susan lanci?  Looks cuts


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We have both types, and I prefer the step-in type the best. But beware....they are not adjustable!! It's scary to pay that much...for it not to fit! So what ever you do, get a standard color at first.

And, of course I only put them on the pups when we are getting ready to go out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I won a lovely SL harness for Lisi (here on SM) which fits her beautifully (who can get out of almost EVERY harness even Puppia)----when her hair is longer it almost completely covers up the harness (bright red). So if you will have a long coat then you might want to go w/something less expensive since it doesn't show much.
I really also like the ones that our very own Crystal has , they are the step in mesh ones. I add a big flower (attached w/an alligator clip) and it stands out beautifully. You can change the flower out too for a different look and they are reasonably priced. I wash mine all the time & they still look pretty good.
I agree to only put the harness on when they are out for a walk.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Really great advice. Where do I get the one Crystal Has? I like your idea about putting a pretty clip on it. I will try that for now until Ruby is done growing.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

With a harness that expensive, I also recommend waiting until she is over a year so you have a better idea of her full size. If she is small you may even need to wait until she is about 2 for her full growth.

Grace wore an XXS harness, just a mesh step in, when she came home. It lasted her about 4 months. Then we went to XS, and that lasted awhile... but she wears a S now.

I held off buying any expensive gear until she was done growing....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page
This is Crystal's web-site---she is a member here so you also get a discount! She is an ace at helping you decide stuff like sizing as it differs w/each company. 
I get my pretty flowers at H & M & they come w/the clip already on them! They usually have a good selection in terms of colors, at least here in Europe. Crystal was the one that started me on them when she gave Lisi one w/velcro.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

It's good advice to wait until they are older to buy expensive harnesses as Candy and Cocotini have both outgrown all of theirs(sigh). I don't know what size you need, but I am just about to list a couple of Susan Lanci harnesses(both never worn) as they ended up being too small for Cocotini and too large for Candy for VERY good prices!! They are both Tinki style. I also have the step in harnesses, but I won't use them anymore. Cocotini managed to back out of hers and took off running down the street. I'm lucky I caught her before a car ran over her! I'm also listing a bunch more harnesses and harness dresses as Candy refuses to wear clothes and they are just too cute to sit in the closet any longer. I love my Dog in the Closet escape proof harnesses, too. They are really cute and comfy and, most important to me is they are truly escape proof! I am listing one of those as well today as it's too small for Cocotini now and too big for Candy. I should have everything listed this afternoon if you want to take a look.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ruby said:


> Really great advice. Where do I get the one Crystal Has? I like your idea about putting a pretty clip on it. I will try that for now until Ruby is done growing.


Crystal is Crystal&Zoe and she has Pampered Pet Boutique, LLC. If you google that, you'll have her phone number and email address.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Grace'sMom said:


> With a harness that expensive, I also recommend waiting until she is over a year so you have a better idea of her full size. If she is small you may even need to wait until she is about 2 for her full growth.
> 
> Grace wore an XXS harness, just a mesh step in, when she came home. It lasted her about 4 months. Then we went to XS, and that lasted awhile... but she wears a S now.
> 
> I held off buying any expensive gear until she was done growing....


This is an excellent point! You are getting a young pup. I wouldn't sink lots of cash into a harness she won't fit into a year from now. I still don't like step in's for dogs with lots of coat. It just creates a mess of matts. 

www.gwlittle.com

This is another small dog site with lots of nice products!


----------

